# classpath setzen



## das-keine-ahnung-mädchen (17. Jan 2007)

wenn ich javac ausführen will, erscheint immer die Nachricht, dass die betreffende Datei nicht gefunden wurde. In eurer Fehlersuche habe ich gelesen, dass dann wohl was mit dem Classpath nicht stimmt. Was genau muss dann darein? Das ist bisher eingetragen:C:\WINDOWS\system32\QTJava.zip;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente. Der zweite Eintrag war mein kläglicher Versuch, den Ordner anzugeben, in dem ich die Programme speichere. Das erste war so vorgegeben und ich habs stehen lassen. 
Falls mir jemand helfen kann, schon mal vielen Dank!


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jan 2007)

Poste bitte wie du versucht hast zu kompilieren, wie die Klasse heißt, und in welchem package sie liegt.


----------



## das-keine-ahnung-mädchen (17. Jan 2007)

mach meinem Namen grad wirklich alle Ehre  
javac ErstesBeispiel.java habe ich eingegeben
das Programm an sich müsste ok sein, das hab ich in der Uni so geschrieben und da liefs


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jan 2007)

Und welche Fehlermeldung bekommst du?


----------



## das-keine-ahnung-mädchen (17. Jan 2007)

dann kommt als Ausgabe:
error: cannot read: ErstesBeispiel.java
1 error


----------



## WieselAc (17. Jan 2007)

Bist du denn mit in der console auch in dem verzeichnis, indem deine Java Datei (ErstesBeispiel.java) liegt?


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Jan 2007)

das-keine-ahnung-mädchen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mach meinem Namen grad wirklich alle Ehre


Ja, sehr witzig...  :roll: Solche Nicks sollten verboten werden. Da hab ich erst gar keine Lust, mich ins Zeug zu legen...

Guck mal hier, vielleicht findest du hier die Lösung: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=30244


----------



## das-keine-ahnung-mädchen (17. Jan 2007)

WieselAc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bist du denn mit in der console auch in dem verzeichnis, indem deine Java Datei (ErstesBeispiel.java) liegt?


auf die Gefahr hin, dass ihr endgültig die Hände überm Kopf zusammenschlagt: Woran seh ich das denn?


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Jan 2007)

Belege erst mal einen Kurs, wo man beigebracht bekommt, wie man mit dem Betriebssystem insbesondere mit einem Dateimanager und/oder der DOS-Konsole umgeht. Einschalten kannst du den Computer ja schon... :roll: 

Du weißt, wie die Datei heißt? Dann gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten zu ermitteln, wo sie liegt.

1. Man weiß es, weil man gemerkt hat, wo man sie abgelegt hat.
2. Dateisuche.
3. Dateimanager.
4. IDE/Editor öffnen und gucken, wo man die Datei hin(ge)speichert (hat).

5. Du guckst in der DOS-Konsole nach dem Namen des Verzeichnisses.
Also *zum Beispiel* steht da: _C:\Java\Projekte\TollesProjekt_
Dann befindest du dich auf dem Laufwerk _C:_ im Verzeichnis _TollesProjekt_. Darin sollte nun deine Datei zu finden sein.
Ob sie drin ist, kannst du mal mit dem Befehl *dir /w /p* herausfinden.

Die Aufzählung ist nicht vollständig, hier mal nur die populärsten Varianten.

Ich selbst benutze auch mal gerne eine Batch-Datei zum einfachen Kompilieren, ohne an den Pfaden drehen zu müssen.
Der Inhalt einer solchen Batch-Datei kann so aussehen:

```
@echo off
set path=.;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_06\bin
javac ErstesBeispiel.java
pause
```
Eine solche Datei lässt sich ganz einfach mit einem Texteditor erzeugen. Kopier die Zeilen einfach in den Editor und speichere die Datei unter dem Namen _Compiler.bat_ ab. Merke dir aber das Verzeichnis/Speicherort.
Diese Datei kannst du zum Kompilieren nun einfach in dein Projektverzeichnisse kopieren und mit Doppelklick ausführen.


----------



## das-keine-ahnung-mädchen (17. Jan 2007)

mein Problem hat sich inzwischen gelöst.
danke fürs Helfen, nur einige Seitenhiebe sind wohl etwas unnötig...


----------



## Gast (17. Jan 2007)

Auch wenn das jetzt schon geklärt ist:

im classpath fehlt der . (Punkt - für das aktuelle Verzeichnis)


----------

